# What year is this



## Toby 1 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

old. why does it matter?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

This is 2021. That bike is not new unless you're a geologist.


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

1997-1998 give or take a year.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

